# 30 Mar Morning Star Tog Report



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Got down the night before (Wed) and went 
crabbing. The tide was as high as I have
ever seen it! Crabbing was fair....about 4-7
per pull after a 15 min soak. Crabbed for
about 1.5 hrs and had a 5 gallon bucket 
half full so I called it a night. Crabs were all
Rock Crabs. Got up the next morning and
almost missed the boat... I had slept in
because I was already up there and figured
that it would only take me a few min to 
get to the boat....when I arrived they were 
getting ready to push off and Monty was 
trying to call me on my cell phone... We left
at 7am (I was technically on time....
The seas were super nice...too nice....no 
current at all for most of the day which made
it tough for Monty to anchor. He headed out
about 15-19 miles. On the first drop I get a huge 
bite....it's a 13 pound tog!
That fish took drag 3 times, what a fight.
The fish were not all around the boat, and if
you were not on a good spot you were not
catching. Some folks never had to move
from their spot all day and had a bail job.
One guy 5 spots up caught a 14.75, 14, and
12 pound tog. Plus a few others to round off
his limit. I would say that the average number
for this trip was around 3-4 fish per person
with probably around 4-5 folks getting a 
limit. Almost everybody had at least one 
nice size tog though. I ended up with
4 tog and the 13 pounder was the largest.
On the last drop I found a hole and my 
crab fell about 10 feet straight down into
it...got a massive hit right away...hooked it
and then the fish lodged himself in... 
I would love to have seen that fish as there
were quite a few 10+ pounders pulled up 
on that drop. I also lost one on the other
side of the boat in a mussell bed. Cut my
60 pound leader like a razor. I should have
some pictures up this afternoon. Nick glad
to get out with you, I am sure you will 
enjoy those tog you caught. Mine are
headed to my mothers house tonight.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The trip out...

















George one of the regulars relaxing on the way
in








Me and my 13 pounder








Tom aka Chef cleaning fish on the way in

















Nick striking a pose for the camera...(I don't
think he knew I took this one...smile


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

nice pics and report, what state is this in?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks. Ocean City, MD.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics......*

Hey Tap, good job!!!!


----------

